# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  إنّهُ لمن شُكرِ النّعمة...

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

في يومٍ طلَبَ منّي أخِي الصّغيرُ أن أصنعَ لهُ بعضَ الطّعامِ، وكانَ ذاكَ ليلًا،
فاستأذنتُ منهُ أن ينتَظِرَنِي حتّى أُلبّي حاجَةَ أبِي ثُمّ أعودَ لأفعلَ ما أراد، ولمّا انتهَيتُ وأتيتُه
 رأيتُهُ وقَد غلبَهُ الشُّعورُ بالنُّعاسِ فنام...
حينَها لم أستطِع أن أحتمِلَ ما حدَث "أن ينامَ ولدَيهِ الرّغبةُ في الأكل"
حتّى إنّني حاوَلتُ إيقاظَهُ فلَم أُفلِح!

قُلت: سُبحانَ اللهِ، لَم يكُن جائِعًا إلى هذه الدّرَجة لأندَفِعَ لسُلوكٍ  كهذا، فكَيفَ تصنَعُ الأُمّ السُّوريّةُ المُشرّدةُ وأبناؤُها وزَوجُها؛  يعيشُونَ في البرارِي والكُهُوف, أو تِلكَ الّتي في بُورما, والأُمّ  الصّوماليّة! وعامّةُ فُقراء المُسلِمينَ الّذينَ يتضوّرُ أبناؤُهُم ولا  يجِدُونَ لسدّ جوعَتَهُم كُسَيرةَ خُبزٍ، وتلكَ الّتي ماتَ ابنُها بقذيفةِ  بشّار في الطّابورِ عندَ المخبَز! 
نعَم ربُّهُم أرحمُ بهِم ولا شكّ هوَ خيرٌ لهُم، لكن فلندعُ: 
ربَطَ اللهُ علَى قُلُوبِهِم، وألهَمَهُمُ الصّبرَ وكشَفُ ضُرّهُم...
ليسَ أقلّ من الدُّعاءِ أن يُقدّم، لن يُتعِبَنا، ولَن نخسَر إن تمتَمت  بهِ شفاهُنا، وما أكثرَ الكلامَ الّذي يخرُجُ من أفواهِنا كُلّ يومٍ لا ندرِي ألَنا أم علَينا، سيُلقِي بنا في الجنّةِ أم في جهنّمَ سبعينَ خريفًا والعِياذُ بالله!

بل  إنّ الدُّعاءَ لُبّ العبادَة، وسيزِيدُ ارتباطَنا باللهِ ويُعلّمَنا الافتقارَ إليه، وسنجِدُ عندَ  المصائِبِ الصّبرَ والسّلوان كما دعَونا بهِ للمُسلِمين،وهذا ما نحتاجُه، لن يُضيّعَنا اللهُ عندَ نُزولِ البلاءِ إذِ الصّبرُ عندَ الصّدمةِ الأولَى...
ولا زِلنا نُكرّرُ أنّ الدُّعاءَ هُو أقوَى  السّهام معَ اليَقين!

عندَ كُلّ مائِدَةٍ قُولُوا: اللهُمّ بارِك لنا فيما رزَقتَنا، وأطعِم إخوانَنا من جُوع...
 واللهِ إنّهُ لمِن شُكرِ النّعمة، ولئِن شكرتُم لأزِيدَنّكُم، ولئن كفرتُم إنّ عذابِي لشدِيد!
وقانا وإيّاكُم ربُّنا عذابَه، وأدامَ علينا عافِيَتَه وفَضْلَه.

لرُبّما لمستُم تكرارًا فعُذرًا إن كنتُ اجتهدتُ فأخطأت، وجزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا.

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

> في يومٍ طلَبَ منّي أخِي الصّغيرُ أن أصنعَ لهُ بعضَ الطّعامِ، وكانَ ذاكَ ليلًا،
> فاستأذنتُ منهُ أن ينتَظِرَنِي حتّى أُلبّي حاجَةَ أبِي ثُمّ أعودَ لأفعلَ ما أراد، ولمّا انتهَيتُ وأتيتُه
>  رأيتُهُ وقَد غلبَهُ الشُّعورُ بالنُّعاسِ فنام...
> حينَها لم أستطِع أن أحتمِلَ ما حدَث "أن ينامَ ولدَيهِ الرّغبةُ في الأكل"
> حتّى إنّني حاوَلتُ إيقاظَهُ فلَم أُفلِح!
> 
> قُلت: سُبحانَ اللهِ، لَم يكُن جائِعًا إلى هذه الدّرَجة لأندَفِعَ لسُلوكٍ  كهذا، فكَيفَ تصنَعُ الأُمّ السُّوريّةُ المُشرّدةُ وأبناؤُها وزَوجُها؛  يعيشُونَ في البرارِي والكُهُوف, أو تِلكَ الّتي في بُورما, والأُمّ  الصّوماليّة! وعامّةُ فُقراء المُسلِمينَ الّذينَ يتضوّرُ أبناؤُهُم ولا  يجِدُونَ لسدّ جوعَتَهُم كُسَيرةَ خُبزٍ، وتلكَ الّتي ماتَ ابنُها بقذيفةِ  بشّار في الطّابورِ عندَ المخبَز! 
> نعَم ربُّهُم أرحمُ بهِم ولا شكّ هوَ خيرٌ لهُم، لكن فلندعُ: 
> ربَطَ اللهُ علَى قُلُوبِهِم، وألهَمَهُمُ الصّبرَ وكشَفُ ضُرّهُم...
> ...


ربَطَ اللهُ علَى قُلُوبِهِم، وألهَمَهُمُ الصّبرَ وكشَفُ ضُرّهُم...

والله نفس شعوري كلما تناولت طعاما ، وكلما أويت إلى فراش دافئ
أتذكرهم ويؤلمني حالهم

لقد كانوا ذات يوم مثلي تماما
يأكلون ويشربون وينامون في أمن وسلام

وفجأة حل بهم أمر لم يخطر لهم على بال

فكان الله في عونهم ونصرهم نصرا مبينا


بورك فيك يا صاحبة القلب الطيب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

فتح الله عليك

عقل + قلم = داعية متميزة...
استمري فوالله ما أقول ذاك مجاملة ولا لأصيب قلبك بخبيئة سوء ولكن إياك وترك هذا القلم يصدأ فتندمي

اللهم بارك لأختنا في عقلها وقلمها ودعوتها وقها شر نفسها وشر الناس

----------


## هويدامحمد

انها لنعمة ومنة من الله أن يحس الانسان وهو يتقلب بين نعم ربه ويشكر عليها،يحس ويتألم لاخوانه المسلمين والمشردين المعذبين فى كل مكان ومع شكره لنعم ربه يدعو لهم ويبتهل لأرحم الراحمين أن يكشف عنهم الكرب ويعود اليهم الأمان.
جزاكى الله خيرا أختى الأمة الفقيرة الى الله ولنتعاهد على الدعاء لهم ونداوم على شكر نعم الرحمن الكريم..

----------

